# New swap shift feature causing confusion ?



## Clementine (Jun 20, 2022)

Why did they implement this feature ? I came back recently from vacation to it.. 

So far it seems to be a massive failure people put shifts up on it and their is no explanation button  on what type of shift they want to swap for so you have to guess blindly..

Third this has resulted in far more call offs as people use to put shifts up for grab and people would take them but now people are not....  They end up calling off more likely then not and those hours are lost to everyone cuz they dont call people in at my store if we get call offs..

I just think this was a poorly implemented feature that was not needed and made things worse.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 20, 2022)

I had two recent fails with the online swap shift.  If you are scheduled in 2 different areas, the person picking up the shift has to pick up the entire shift.  This means they have to be trained in both areas. You can't work part of your shift and leave early if someone picks up the second work center. Second fail was that, regardless of how many hours you have worked, you can't pick up a shift if it brings you to working 6 or more days in a row.


----------

